# Medal of Honor 2010 LAN Option...?



## alphaspunk (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know whether LAN gaming is possible with Medal of Honor...? There is no option in the main menu for lan... Also checked the multiplayer game in the mp folder and found out that its only fo online gaming... What made me think that moh has lan gaming is that a network for moh is present on tunngle...


----------



## normades (Feb 9, 2012)

No I thinbk its not possible that LAN gaming with medal of honor. It's an awful game from what i hear. so just check it by your own way.


----------

